# Happy Birthday



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all:

As I found out: 
birthday = kaarawan
and
happy = masaya
So, is it correct to say Masaya Kaarawan or is there another term to mean happy birthday?

I will appreciate any help.
Maraming salamat in advance...


----------



## Chriszinho85

I believe "happy birthday" in Tagalog is "maligayang bati" which literally means "happy greeting."  At least when singing "happy birthday" this is how they say it.  Hopefully someone else can confirm.


----------



## balasang

In cases like this 'maligaya' is usually used(for greetings) but in regular use, it's masaya.

Eg. Maligayang bati, Maligayang Pasko(Merry Christmas), Maligayang pagbabalik(literally, happy homecoming!)

Masaya ako rather than Maligaya ako[that sounds old fashioned and poetic] (I'm Happy)

Maligaya and masaya mean the same, by the way.


----------



## Cracker Jack

The complete phrase should be ''Maligayang bati sa iyong kaarawan.''  It means ''Greetings on your  birthday. Howerver, this is shortened to ''Maligayang Bati.''  But everybody says ''Happy Birthday.''


----------



## tanzhang

Maligayang bati - Good/Happy greeting

Maligayang kaarawan - Happy birthday


i think when greeting someone it is more appropriate to use the word Maligaya

and the use of "masaya" meaning happy is used when stating something or someone or oneself is "happy"


----------



## LatinRainbow

tanzhang said:


> and the use of "masaya" meaning happy is used when stating something or someone or oneself is "happy"


 
So it would be correct saying  Masaya ako!!! 
Thanks you all people, for being there and willing to help
( there will be more questions, for sure )


----------



## MARTEENA

You're right, it means I'm happy!


----------

